# La Caixa to start charging 2€ for ATM cash withdrawals for all non-Caixa customers



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

...so I've been told.

Due to start on 25th March, so worth double-checking what they're charging before pressing that green "continuar" key.

Up until now withdrawals from La Caixa have been free for all Servired card holders.

Hopefully it's not the start of a trend!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Started last month according to this.

La Caixa cobrará 2 euros por sacar dinero en sus cajeros a los clientes de otros bancos. Noticias de Empresas

It is the reverse of normal ATM charges because the bank issuing the cash gets the money, rather than the bank issuing the card.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I got an email from one of the banks I use telling me about this


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I was told that Santander used to even charge their own customers to withdraw money. Apparently they got away with it because there was a "status" attached to banking with them: only the most "discerning" could afford to! :loco:


----------



## bwingran (Sep 11, 2014)

looks like its time to let the banks know whose money it it they are messing with.Obviously not making enough profits,JOKE.Time to change Banks methinks!!!!!!!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

It used to be the rule of thumb that a bank needed to make about 20% profit on its investments to stay solvent. With interest rates at an all time low this becomes increasingly harder. So they have to cut to the bone, decrease staff, close small branches and increase costs. Or go bust!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> It used to be the rule of thumb that a bank needed to make about 20% profit on its investments to stay solvent. With interest rates at an all time low this becomes increasingly harder. So they have to cut to the bone, decrease staff, close small branches and increase costs. Or go bust!!


The problem that Spain has had in its recent history is not so much with the amount of profit made, but more with *how* it was made (ie by robbing clients in some cases) and *where* the profit ended up.
They didn't need to make more profit, only to earn it legally and to make sure that profit was not syphoned off by a few. As they didn't do that what we now have is the situation you describe above


----------

